# Pitbull Art



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

This has to be the best pitbull art I have ever seen. It is so soft, so sweet. It is how I truly see the breed.

Her name is Lindsay Campbell. She has a DeviantArt profile (thats where I got all these.) http://wetnosebaby.deviantart.com/gallery/ If anyone knows if she has a site let me know.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are really nice. I really like the 5th one. But I like the way she puts almost human expression in their faces. She is good I would mind having some of those hanging on my walls.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I like those too! Let me know if you find a site.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Dang, she is good. I've never seen those. I would definitely like to see some more of her work.


----------



## texpitbull2 (Aug 13, 2007)

now this will make me get to old drawing board back out . those are good .


----------



## Chica (Aug 26, 2007)

*they are lovely. I like them all*


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i love them... they really do portay our breed the best that i've seen so far. They all have compassion in one way or another in their faces.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You so rarely see this breed portrayed so sweetly.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

i LIKE the 6th and the 7th one but I really like the chocolate one with the girl crying for some reason!!!!


----------

